# Google- Crohn's disease activity index does not discern between Crohn's, IBS - Healio



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Healio
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Crohn's disease activity index does not discern between Crohn's, IBS*
*Healio*
Patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* had similarly elevated scores on the Crohn's disease activity index as patients with Crohn's disease in a recent study. In a prospective, cross-sectional cohort study, researchers evaluated and compared Crohn's *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

